

23 Actionable Lessons from Eye-Tracking Studies - dean
http://www.virtualhosting.com/blog/2007/scientific-web-design-23-actionable-lessons-from-eye-tracking-studies/

======
ALee
Thanks for posting this. I, for one, like the community sharing interesting
ways to develop, design, etc. Much better for us.

